# New Addition To The Shop: Clausing 6525 Lathe



## Dynafoiler (Aug 1, 2015)

The Logan 820 lathe performed well for 5 years, but the small size and weight was a serious drawback. Finally located this Clausing last week after a month search. Short 1.5 hour drive, great price, good shape, but needs a cleaning bad. Fresh lube and leveling feet should be here Monday from ENCO.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 1, 2015)

What a pretty lathe ,even dirty she's good looking. Treat her right and I bet she will last a lifetime. Did you get the collet set up with it. 5c quick change work well on this size lathe. I had a Sheldon lathe about the same as that and she did a great job . Mine was a three phase variable speed . Good luck with her yupp sure is a good looking lathe.


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought my Logan was my "last" lathe.......ruhroh

John


----------



## Dynafoiler (Aug 2, 2015)

She came equipped with an 8" 3jaw, 8" 4jaw, complete coolant setup, drive dog & micro carriage stop. Need two LO back plates to mount the 4 jaw and a 5c collet chuck. Most of my work is for my watercraft and hydrofoils.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 2, 2015)

What are lathes like that going for in your area? Here in the upper midwest its really hard to find anything and when you do the prices seem crazy.


----------



## Dynafoiler (Aug 2, 2015)

Most lathes in OH, KY, IN are way overpriced. Most are clapped out junk & people still want 2-3k for them. 

Just for reference my Logan 820 with 3 & 4 jaw chucks, 2 face plates, complete collet setup n manuals sold for 1400 in less than a week. Buyer didn't even try to bargin with my price.

Keep looking, try posting a WTB ad on ur local CL site.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 2, 2015)

Dynafoiler said:


> Most lathes in OH, KY, IN are way overpriced. Most are clapped out junk & people still want 2-3k for them.
> 
> Just for reference my Logan 820 with 3 & 4 jaw chucks, 2 face plates, complete collet setup n manuals sold for 1400 in less than a week. Buyer didn't even try to bargin with my price.
> 
> Keep looking, try posting a WTB ad on ur local CL site.



That sounds like a good deal compared to what there is available here. Clapped out Atlas's without tooling are selling for that here. I picked up a Atlas TH54 that I rebuilt and its working OK but I can see that I want to get a more capable machine so I'm still looking around. I'm guessing that there was just less manufacturing in this neck of the woods so there are fewer older lathes to be had.


----------



## Fairbanks (Aug 4, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dynafoiler (Sep 13, 2015)

The last two weeks have been productive


----------



## ChandlerW (Oct 28, 2015)

Is your cross slide still apart? Do you have any pictures of the screw assembly, such as the screw pinion and the screw?
I ask because your lathe is very similar to mine and I've only seen parts diagrams.
The screw in my cross slide has splines on it so I'm assuming that a pinion slides onto the screw.
The pinion has a gear which is driven by a gear in the apron, which drives the power feed for the cross slide.
I'm missing most of the parts for my cross slide and knowing what to look for will help me out.


----------



## Dynafoiler (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes my cross slide is still apart. Most of the bushings showed up yesterday from applied industrial technologies


----------



## ChandlerW (Nov 8, 2015)

Dynafoiler said:


> Yes my cross slide is still apart. Most of the bushings showed up yesterday from applied industrial technologies


Can I see a picture of the screw and pinion?


----------

